# Eye Color?



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I feel like such an idiot asking thiso), but; Does a puppy's eye color change? I am just curious, because Varick has hazel eyes, and I'm wondering if they will change as he gets older? 
Just curious!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

How old is Harley? Generally pups eyes start out blue and eventually change out to some shade of brown unless there is genetic blue eyes in the background...someone who knows more on genetics would be better to answer..


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I asked the same question when Hans was very little.

The answer I got is no, and that seems to be correct. His eye color never changed from whet he had at 8 weeks.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Gilly1331 said:


> How old is Harley? Generally pups eyes start out blue and eventually change out to some shade of brown unless there is genetic blue eyes in the background...someone who knows more on genetics would be better to answer..


Harley is 2.5 years old, and I took him home at 4 months old. His eyes were always brown. Varick's eyes are green and brown/grey (mostly green). 
It's odd (I think...), but I like it.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I asked the same question when Hans was very little.
> 
> The answer I got is no, and that seems to be correct. His eye color never changed from whet he had at 8 weeks.


Interesting. I'm glad! I like his eyes. 

Could you look at his picture and maybe give your personal opinion on what color his eyes look? I just want to make sure everybody else is seeing what I am. 








_Varick_


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

My dog's eyes darkened as he got older. I tried looking through pictures to see about when they got darker, and I think it was somewhere around 2-2 1/2 years old

About 12 weeks old:









About 1 1/2 years old:









5 1/2 years old:


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> My dog's eyes darkened as he got older. I tried looking through pictures to see about when they got darker, and I think it was somewhere around 2-2 1/2 years old
> 
> About 12 weeks old:
> 
> ...


 Hmmm. I can see the difference from the first picture to the last. So I guess there is a possibility that his eyes will get darker? But I'm pretty sure there is green in Varick's eyes. Will they change color (into a dark brown maybe?) or will they become a darker greenish color? 
Thanks for posting pictures, that was helpful!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I see green, too! Very nice!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I see green, too! Very nice!


 Lovely! If only I had a camera other than the one on my phone..I could then take close-up pictures of his eyes that won't turn out blurry!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Havoc's eyes got lighter as he got older...which I'm pretty glad for because his eyes were almost black when he was a puppy and it was a little creepy. Although it Matched his little demon personality


















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

KristiM said:


> Havoc's eyes got lighter as he got older...which I'm pretty glad for because his eyes were almost black when he was a puppy and it was a little creepy. Although it Matched his little demon personality
> 
> View attachment 23273
> 
> ...


 Ha! Nice. That's interesting as well.
Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------

